# Trip from Piedmont to Atwood



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I posted this thread in both Southeast and Northeast forums because these lakes fall in both regions. My cousin and I are planning a trip from Dec. 28th-29th to hit up the following lakes: Piedmont, Clendening, Tappan, Leesville, and possibly Atwood. Neither of us know these lakes very well but we do have our route mapped out. First off, does anyone know if any of these lakes are completely frozen over or is there still some open water. Second, we are looking to fish for Saugeye and Crappie, and suggestions on which lake/area would be helpful. Besides that we got the rest of the trip taken care of. Any information would be very helpful.

Thank you and Happy Holidays!

Dre


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

you didnt say so i'm guessing you ARENT icefishing?? these lakes will NOT be safe by then is my guess!!! now if your looking for open water then hit the spillways and bridges at all the above and good luck!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Wave, we are looking for open water. Don't feel safe doing the ice fishing right now and I don't have the equipment yet. I was hoping to find open water at these lakes and the spots you just mentioned are probably the best bets. Thank you.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone else got any helpful information???


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well if ya do want to try the ice i have plenty of gear,,,just let me know when your here...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok cool when it gets closer to the time I will check back with you can see how much ice there is. I think it is going to be a warmer (40s) rainy weekend so ice might no be a great idea. How much ice is around there now?


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Atwood water was open on the 15th (see prev. post) (dam end) and they are/where still pulling water for the 8' draw down (looks like a couple more to go based on the Huntington district lake level sight). Haven't seen Tappan yet, but it also was going thru a major draw this year (8') and is there now according to level sight. Hoping to do some "bank research" @ both over the holidays, will report what condition (if so) then. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

tappen,open water at bridges and skim ice on lake in spots.decent fishing off the bridges


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for all the information guys and good luck to you all! I'm looking forward to trying out some new lakes.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Atwood is locked up and Leesville is almost there, but with the rain at the end of the week they should open back up some.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice i am hoping the rain opens up the lakes abit. I really want to hit up Tappan. Never been there and heard good things about it. I never hear much about Clendening? Does it get fished much? I live in Central Ohio now and just started to really get into fishing so I'm looking forward to checking out these lakes.


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Atwood is open from the dam to the marina point and then the northside to the beach. Marina bay is iced in. Be careful because the lake is down 7 1/2 feet and I am not sure how far out the ramp goes but the ramp is also free of ice and snow. Hope this helps!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That is some good news there is open water at Atwood. Unfortuntely we do not have a boat to take out on these lakes so gotta try out luck from the shore. Not sure how successful we will be but seems bridges and spillways might be the places to check out at these lakes? Merry Christmas to you all and I always appreciate any more info!

Matt


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

tappen report today. tappen is open at bridges and there getting nice crappies. i ll send pm where.


----------

